# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Private Russian Visa

## flyingeagle

Hello all, 
Does anyone here have experience with the (American) Private Visa? This is the visa that requires an invitation from a Russian citizen.   
Thanks!

----------


## alexsms

The visa is the same for national of any country. It can be US, UK or any other foreign citizen visiting this Russian citizen. You will need this Russian citizen to send you the invitation. To get this invitation, this Russian citizen must go to the local immigration office and provide 4 or 5 documents (including your passport data).

----------

